

In Atlanta, Schedule Future Lyft and Uber Rides - ridewithann
http://www.ridewithann.com

======
screwedup
I've gotta ask - if people are going so far out of their way to request you in
particular, why schedule the ride through Lyft or Uber? Is there some
regulatory issue that keeps you from cutting out the middlemen?

